# My Breeding Pair



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

hiya this is my breeding pair of tiels the female showed signs of wanting to breed when she was in the aviary so ive brought them indoors and giving it a go the male has already started nibbling on the nestbox entrance. 
the hen is a visual pied and the cock is split pied so hoping for lovely chicks from this pair 
pictures


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Nice looking pair. The male looks like he is also split to whiteface. If they give you any chicks that have white down then the hen would also be split to it to. The male also looks like he is _possibly_ split to pearl. Of so, any babies that have pearl will be females.

Good luck with your pair


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah someone said that before but dunno how to tell if hen is split w/f


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't think she is split to WF, he cheek patch is to regular, and no streaks in it.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm just curious.. perhaps it's just the angle of the pic but that nest box looks a wee bit small for Tiels. Is it just the angle? What are the dimensions?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

That is a good box for tiels. But the cage looks really bare! They may like some toys in there... Tiels love to chew stuff up...


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah ive got 1 toy in there atm n gradually putting toys in  i wanna get a shreddable to to put in there i know how they like shred. 
the nestbox was reccommended by another member on the forum that also uses it.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well I get up this morning to find that the male is in the nest box 

He came out then went back in but I could see him so had to look in an angle to find him laying comfortably in the corner then he was staring at me lol think he likes the box

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.797633,1.151155


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

If he's settling in then it won't be long before you see her checking it out. My female usually doesn't have too much to do with her nest box until she's ready to lay though. Good luck!


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah I've seen her sit on the nest perch but she hasn't looked in. I will be looking out for a egg bump lol


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.803668,1.163741


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

They are so cute! And good luck!


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks hoping it works out if not there's always next year  

Next step already seems to be here he was in the nest she was on the nest perch (not looking in) and he was doing short and frequent noises I'd assume thats him calling her to join him?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.799066,1.157565


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

They're fantastic !


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Progress nearly everyday lol the hen went in the box today with the male being on the perch


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.797665,1.151254


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Snapped a shot of my boy in the nest box 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.797687,1.151466


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

gave them carrot for the first time as ive heard everyone elses tiels love it and well my hen pretty much went right to it but the male is still unsure. so its safe to feed daily right?
ive got a photo i will add in a mo. 
also my male is a nooby breeder ive seen her lower her back to him and he almost stepped on putting one leg up then he went away from her. 
another good thing is they are getting use to my presence now as before they were in the aviary and always freaked out.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Good luck I just put my box up too! My male has already started nibbling on the box & the female I've seen perched right in front of the the box- they've done the mating call- yes I had to google it because they have done it several days in a row- how many times will they do that singing chirping? ( this is my first time around can you tell? )


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not sure how long it takes took my hen a week to go in


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.797759,1.151353


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Having no luck with eggs the male is in the box alot of the time and the hen in there now n then but no egg bump either. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Just let nature take its course. Are they a well bonded pair or just recently introduced? It is possible to get babies from a pair that is not bonded, but usually the eggs are left alone and don't hatch, because they are not bonded and the parental instincts don't kick in. When they do hatch you usually get one parent (the female) taking care of the babies. This is really stressful for her, and she will loose a lot of weight, and could get sick.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

They paired up by choice as in the aviary I had 2 males and 1 female 1 male and female was paired already then I introduce this girl and they got on well from day one and stuck together like glue I've seen them preen and she has put her tail up to him once


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.797667,1.151298


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Moved them into the front room and they seem to be bait more active probably because of my othe tiel in the room


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.797721,1.151463


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Only moved them yesterday and today I witness them mating so was the good That I moved them. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.797721,1.151463


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok they mated once and not again since nor have they laid eggs. Shall I just return the to the aviary and try in the warmer seasons? 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.803469,1.163472


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think its too cold for breeding in the uk this time of year


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Did you steal my birds??!?!?! HAHAHA THEY LOOK almost exactly Like my two! Wendy is a visual pied and Singerboy is a split pied! i was hoping they would like each other, but Wendy is not into the whole mating process haha
Your female looks a bit less smooth in the color where it changes over but other then that she looks like wendy! your boy looks JUST like Singerboy and even has the spot on his neck!


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah you must be right think I will put them back in the aviary tomorrow


----------

